# Geheimtipps für dänische Forellenseen !!!



## spinner1975 (2. September 2006)

Moin , Moin ...

Bin in den letzten Jahren immer wieder mit der Family nach Dänemark gefahren . Im letzten Jahr hab ich dann meinen Kumpel mitgenommen und der ist seitdem total begeistert von der Grösse der Forellen , die man dort fangen kann .

Bis jetzt waren wir allerdings immer ganz weit im Norden Dänemarks , wo es weniger Touristen gab . Da ich aber einen Kurztrip (20.-23.10.) mit meinem Kumpel allein plane und dieser keine Lust hat durch ganz Dänemark zu fahren , wollen wir uns eher im unteren Drittel Jytlands aufhalten . 

In den Angelseen rund um den Limfjord bis in den Nordosten habe ich wirklich fast nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht (Forellen zwischen 2 und über 7 Kilo !) . Da ich in Dänemark gern mit dem Spinner angle - weil man das hierzulande nicht darf - ist es mir wichtig , grosse Forellen zu fangen !

Wer von Euch hat also Tips für mich , wo wir auf unsere Kosten kommen und was haltet Ihr von den Anlagen auf denen man campen kann (zu Touriorientiert) ?

Hab mir schon ein Paar Teiche im Netz angesehen ( http://www.dansee.dk ) , denke aber , dass es bestimmt noch den ein odder anderen See gibt , an dem auch Dänen ihr Glück versuchen ... vielleicht habt Ihr ja Erfahrungen gemacht ...

68 - Frueskov Fiskesø
66 - Uge Lystfiskeri
62 - Rødekro fiskepark
60 - Arrild Fiskesø
56 - Ribehøj Familiepark
52 - Lystfiskergården Roust
51 - Nebel sø Put & Take
50 - Østjysk Våbenhandels Put & Take

Ach ja , gegen gute MeFo- , Hafen- , Strand- oder Molenplätze hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden 
Guenstige Unterkünfte wären auch nicht schlecht - wir wollen aber eigentlich auch selbst räuchern...

Danke im Voraus , Manuel .


----------



## MefoProf (3. September 2006)

*AW: Geheimtipps für dänische Forellenseen !!!*

Moin,

versuchts mal in Pinds Mølle bei Hørning. Schøner See an dem eigentlich immer gut gefangen wird (angels zwar selber nicht in Forellenseen, lese aber viele Fangberichte). Von dort ist es auch nicht weit zu den grossen Seen und der HAfen von Aarhus ist auch ganz gut.

Ach so ja hier noch die Adresse:
http://www.pindsmoelle.dk/


----------



## spinner1975 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Geheimtipps für dänische Forellenseen !!!*

Moin , Moin ...

werden dann zu Viert am 20. Oktober für 3-4 Tage an den Nebel Sö , Vester Nebel (in der Nähe von Esbjerg) fahren - guenstige Hütten zum Übernachten und macht einen ganz guten Einduck ...
Hat jemand dort schon Erfahrungen gesammelt ?
Suche ausserdem andere gute Forellenseen im Umkreis , wir wollen ja nicht die ganze Zeit am selben See angeln - können auch ruhig etwas weiter entfernt sein und man sollte dort richtig grosse Forellen fangen können ... 

Danke , Manuel ...

Ach ja , hier auch noch ein paar Tips für Euch - in meinen letzten DK-Jahren habe ich drei Forellenseen beangelt , die ich wirklich bedingungslos weiterempfehlen kann !!!
In der Limfjord-Region sei der Sydthy Fiskepark in der Nähe von Hurup (zwischen Struer und Agger) wärmstens empfohlen , hat leider keine Homepage aber ist immer einen Besuch wert . 
Bei meinem letzten DK-Besuch an der nördlichen Nordsee (Jammerbuchten , Blokhus) möchte ich zuerst den Lokken - Fiskepark mit einer sehr schönen Anlage anpreisen , aber für mich ein echter Geheimtipp ist der Serritslev - Fiskepark bei Brönderslev - viele grosse Fische , drei grosse Seen - wenn Ihr also in der Nähe sein solltet , schaut mal da vorbei !!!
Beide Seen gibts auch im Internet zu sehen :

http://www.serritslevfiskepark.dk

Lökken : http://www.fiskepark.dk/ dieser Link scheint zur Zeit nicht zu funktionieren , versuchts dann mal da : http://www.cofman.de/danemark/aktivitaten/angelgewasser/nord-jutland/lokken-fiskepark.html

Hier der Link zum Sydthy Fiskeland über cofmann : http://www.cofman.de/danemark/aktivitaten/angelgewasser/limfjord/sydthy-fiskeland.html

*Ach ja , wer sich meinen kleinen Bericht mit schönen Fotos über die DK-Fahrt vom letzten Jahr ansehen möchte , sollte hier mal unter "angeln" schauen : *
*

*​Bis denne und schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Tips ...


----------



## EutinerJung (16. September 2006)

*AW: Geheimtipps für dänische Forellenseen !!!*

Hi,

suche einen Tip für einen tollen Forellensee nahe der dänisch-deutschen Grenze. Möchte 48 Std. (Wochenende) durch angeln. Am Besten wäre das daher, dass man mit seinem Auto an den See fahren kann.
Habt Ihr dafür einen Tip ?

Mfg Tim


----------



## Schweißsocke (16. September 2006)

*AW: Geheimtipps für dänische Forellenseen !!!*

Wenn du nicht so weit fahren möchtest, kann ich dir die Seen in Mjöls empfehlen (ca. 25 km bis zur Grenze). Die beiden Seen sind schön gelegen, man kann direkt bis ans Wasser fahren und eine 48-Stunden-Karte gibt es auch.


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. September 2006)

*AW: Geheimtipps für dänische Forellenseen !!!*

Der Stoerkesoen bei Ribe bietet gute Voraussetzungen für Dein Vorhaben.
(Angler-) Hütten für bis zu Vier Pers., WoMo- Plätze nahe an den Teichen.
Guter Besatz.


----------



## spinner1975 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Geheimtipps für dänische Forellenseen !!!*

Hallo Tim ,

würde erst mal bei 
www.dansee.dk
gucken , einige von den dort angegebenen Seen haben auch eine eigene Homepage - auf der kannst Du Dir dann ein ganz gutes erstes Bild machen ... hab ich auch so gemacht ... dann kannst Du bei genaueren Fragen bei den Seen direkt anrufen . Ich hab mich jetzt entschlossen doch etwas weiter von der Grenze ab zu angeln , da ich irgendwie das Gefühl habe dass zu nahe an der Grenze liegende Angelseen zu Touristen- und damit profitorientiert arbeiten - kann mich aber auch täuschen ... Na ja , wir fahren dann im Oktober an den Nebel Sö - hat mir am Besten gefallen und man kann da wohl auch richtig grosse Forellen fangen - was mir persönlich wichtig ist .
Zweite Wahl wäre Terkelsböl gewesen , nur wenige Kilometer von der Grenze entfernt - nach Angaben der Teichbesitzer Forellen von 600 - 5000g - aber leider findet dort zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem wir hätten fahren wollen ein Wettangeln (geschlossene Gesellschaft) statt und man kann dann nur an dem ``kleinen`` See angeln . Hütten für bis zu vier Personen kosten dort die Nacht nur 35€ , Dusche und WC sind nur wenige Meter von den Hütten entfernt und Mieter der Hütten zahlen nur 2€ für eine Stunde angeln !
Vielleicht wär das ja was für Dich ?
http://www.tingle.dk/lystfiskeri/

Wie gesagt , wenn jemand Erfahrungen am Nebel Sö (Vester Nebel) gemacht hat , bitte texten ... Tips , Standorte , Gewässerkunde , Service , Angelgewässer in der Umgebung und Alles was Euch sonst noch einfällt ...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. September 2006)

*AW: Geheimtipps für dänische Forellenseen !!!*

@spinner1975: Werde Anfang Oktober am Gelben RIff sein...will dann auch mal Serritslev - Fiskepark bei Brönderslev testen!

Wie habt Ihr da immer geangelt...mit Spinner und Blinker...oder habt Ihr auch mit Paste und Wurm gefangen?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## spinner1975 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Geheimtipps für dänische Forellenseen !!!*

Moin Stefan ,

ich selbst angle am Liebsten auf Spinner ( Gr. 2-4 ) da ich auf grosse Forellen aus bin - fange damit zwar nicht sehr viele , im Schnitt aber in drei bis vier Stunden immer so zwei Fische ab 3 kg aufwärts !!! 
Wenn Du mehr Fisch fangen willst , kannst Du´s dort mit Paste immer probieren .
Mein Tip : Sbiro-Pose 20-25 g , 2m Vorfach und dicke Fliege (schwarz,grosse Augen) langsam schleppen , stehenlassen , anziehen , stehenlassen ... usw .
An einem Vormittag haben damals auf diese Weise ein paar Angler aus dem Raum Hamburg bestimmt 30 Forellen der 1,5 bis 3 Kilo - Klasse verhaftet . Ansonsten kleine Wobbler , Berkley Madenimitate , Gummifisch , kleine Spinner (Gr. 1) usw .
Würde den ersten grossen See rechts nehmen , wenn Du reinkommst und schön langsam schleppen , mit der schweren Sbiro kommst Du dann auch an alle Ecken des Sees ...

´Ne Fanggarantie gibt´s natürlich nie , aber da musst Du hin - Fische in Überzahl - auch richtig Dicke !
Kannst ja mal erzählen , was Du so gefangen hast - ich schreib dann Ende Oktober wie´s bei uns an der südlichen Nordsee ausgesehen hat ...

PS : wolte eigentlich auch mal auf der Mille fahren , hat aber im Oktober wegen des schlechten Wetters nicht geklappt . Würd mich interessieren was Du so gefangen hast und wie ...

Bis denne - Ciao und Petri Heil , Manuel .


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. September 2006)

*AW: Geheimtipps für dänische Forellenseen !!!*

...das werde ich dann mal testen...aber wie gesagt...vll. sind wir ja auch beide Tage auf der Mille unterwegs wenn das Wetter paßt...
...überlege aber noch nen Tag dranzuhängen...mal sehen!

Danke erstmal für die Tipps...

Darf man da auch mit Wurm angeln? 

Nen Kollege von mir ist nämlich Anfänger und die ganze Zeit werfen ist nichts für ihn!
Notfalls Paste auftreibend...wie tief ist der See?

Beste Grüsse Stefan


----------



## spinner1975 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Geheimtipps für dänische Forellenseen !!!*

Moin ,

also Wurm ist meines Wissens erlaubt und knapp über dem Grund angeboten ist so ein dicker Tauwurm auch ganz gern mal genommen . Im Schuppen mit den Angelscheinen steht glaube ich auch ein Kühlschrank in dem Würmer sind - packst das Geld einfach in den Umschlag mit den Angelkarten rein . Über die Tiefe kann ich Dir leider nicht viel sagen , müsste aber mindestens 3-4 Meter tief sein , an einigen Stellen wahrscheinlich sogar noch mehr .
Kannst den Wurm ja mit ´nem kleinen Grundblei und 60er Vorfach (Stärke 0,20 - 23) anbieten . Dem Wurm Auftrieb verleihen , so dass er verführerisch über dem Grund schwebt - z.B. mit ´ner feinen Spritze Luft injizieren oder Auftriebskugeln verwenden . Ab und zu den Köder kontrollieren , den Wurm ca 3 mal nur ganz eben in der Haut haken und ihn über den Haken bis auf das Vorfach ziehen , so dass er im Wasser "steht" . Wenn der Wurm immer wieder ganz auf den Haken rutscht , kannst Du mit dünner Schnur Knoten am Vorfach anbringen , die dann das Runterrutschen des Wurms verhindern ... So hab ich schon mehrere Lachs- und sogar dicke Bachforellen gefangen . Achte darauf , dass Dein Kumpel die Bremse richtig einstellt , wäre ja schade wenn so ein richtig schönes Vieh abreisst , nur weil es zu hart gedrillt wird  

Maden sind übrigens nahezu überall in DK verboten , hab hier im Forum aber schon gelesen , dass sie deshalb an der Pose ziemlich fängig sein sollen ...

Hoffentlich habt Ihr wegen der Mille mehr Glück mit dem Wetter - ist echt SCH***** wenn Du ´ne Woche lang wartest und nicht rauskommst ...

Viel Glück und denk dran - ich warte auf Deinen Bericht 

Manuel


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. September 2006)

*AW: Geheimtipps für dänische Forellenseen !!!*

...das mit den Maden ist ne Überlegung wert:m !

Wir werden sehen wie und was die Fische wollen...die Tiefe ist je recht angenehm...besser als die flachen Seen...

Den Bericht gibt es 100%tig,  denke am 05.10. ist er online...

Danke...

Beste Grüsse Stefan


----------



## spinner1975 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Geheimtipps für dänische Forellenseen !!!*

Na denn PETRI HEIL  !!!


----------



## buddy (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Geheimtipps für dänische Forellenseen !!!*

Hallo, wollt mal fragen wies letztes Jahr gelaufen ist?!

Fahre dieses Jahr nach Blokhus. Wollen mit der Mille oder Tinker raus. Und nen paar Forellen erwischen...

Warst erfolgreich? Welche Montagen?

Gruß
buddy


----------



## buddy (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Geheimtipps für dänische Forellenseen !!!*

Forellen natürlich nicht vom Boot aus sondern im See...


----------



## hombe (1. August 2007)

*AW: Geheimtipps für dänische Forellenseen !!!*

hi,
mein absoluter lieblings teig ist der forellen teig in vrads.
Dort ist der spinner der absolut bester köder dort habe ich diesen sommer im urlaub forellen bis zu 5,5kg gefangen und keine forelle unter 2kg.

der teich ist hier eingezeichnet http://www.dansee.dk/ es ist die nummer 46.

die forelle aus dem bild oben links stammt auch aus dem see und wog 5,5kg köder war ein sehr kleiner roter spinner der größe 2


----------



## Redbully (9. September 2011)

*AW: Geheimtipps für dänische Forellenseen !!!*

Hi, ich hole diesen Beitrag mal wieder aus der versenkung.

hat jemand aktuelle Tips zu Forellenseen in Dänemark und am besten mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## porscher (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipps für dänische Forellenseen !!!*

wie schauts hier aus?


----------



## NuNuc (8. September 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipps für dänische Forellenseen !!!*

Moin,
Wir waren eine Woche in Rødekro.
Wir haben da den Rødekro Fiskepark mal getestet und sind leider total enttäuscht.
Wir sind komplett ohne Fisch nach Hause gegangen, natürlich war es noch warm wenn man eine Begründung sucht...
Laut Aussagen von Campern und Ferienhütten Gästen die zwischen 2-7 Tagen dort waren lief es überhaupt nicht.
Es wurden an den Seen 2+3 keine Fische gefangen in Ihrer Anwesenheit und sie besaßen alle die 48H Karten, also wirklich viel am Wasser 
Wir werden es dort erstmal meiden aufgrund dieser auch recht unzufriedenen Aussagen der Angelkameraden.

Als Alternative haben wir dann Mjøls Lystfiskeri aufgesucht und waren begeistert.
Wir haben mit 2 Personen geangelt und jeder eine Rute. Am ersten Tag konnten wir jeweils 3 Stück bekommen und am zweiten sogar 4 für jeden , am selben Sport und auch die Uhrzeit war gleich.Wir waren aufgrund der Teichsuche erst um 8Uhr dort angekommen.
*
*


----------



## someuniqname (8. September 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipps für dänische Forellenseen !!!*

hi,

waren vor kurzem  hier

http://www.dansee.dk/9-find-ørredsø-i-danmark.html?fid=71

schöne anlage, viele grosse fische sichtbar, recht aktiv - aber nach 3hr Schneider (tag war nicht besonders, keine anderen angler)


http://www.dansee.dk/9-find-ørredsø-i-danmark.html?fid=79

viel kleiner als die andere anlage, nur einen fisch gesehen, 3hr - schneider (3 andere angler auch Schneider...) - sah im vergleich zum ersten fast leergefischt aus (oder unbesetzt).

/uwe


----------

